
Cloud Video Intelligence and Cloud Natural Language Content Classification - Sami_Lehtinen
https://cloud.google.com/blog/big-data/2017/12/cloud-video-intelligence-and-cloud-natural-language-content-classification-are-now-generally-available
======
bob_theslob646
>Cloud Video Intelligence releases new video transcription feature

>Video transcription, or the ability to automatically transcribe video audio
into text, has been an in-demand feature since we first launched Cloud Video
Intelligence. Today, we’re releasing video transcription in private beta.

I wonder what the quality of this service is going to be. If it is anything
like Youtube's captioning, I think I would definitely try it out.

------
malloryerik
I wish something like this had been out before UC Berkeley's public online
classes were forced down for not having closed captions. Or maybe it still
couldn't have met the requirements?

